# Power King Questions



## HGR (Aug 26, 2009)

Perhaps someone can help me out here.

I am working on a 1976 (2414) Power King.

So far, I have machined new front end axles and installed new bearings/seals, re-finished the hubs. All this turned out great.
The bushings and thrust bearings for the front end spindles have worn away to nothing.
So I jacked her up, and removed the spindles from the crossbar, and noticed that the vertical portions of the spindles are not straight. Neither of them.
I don't know if this is a factory bend, or if this old girl took a few bounces in her day.

Does anyone know if these should be straight or bent?

Also: The K321 smokes like the Cannonball from Petticoat Junction.
I won't be able to rebuild it for a while yet. I have a Ford 100 Garden Tractor with a K241 (10hp).
Is the K241 interchangable with the K321?

If I have time tomorrow, I will attach a couple of pics.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum HGR! I have no experience with these machines but I am sure someone will jump in with some good info.


----------



## vin77 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi i'm not sure how to navigate this site but i have a question about a 1953 economy power king tractor, what motor was put in them then? i have a friend who has the 1953 tractor and he said it has a koeler 14 hp but i thought i read they didn't put the 14 hp koeler until 1968.. any help would be appreciated.
thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

HGR said:


> Perhaps someone can help me out here.
> 
> I am working on a 1976 (2414) Power King.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about your king pins?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

vin77 said:


> Hi i'm not sure how to navigate this site but i have a question about a 1953 economy power king tractor, what motor was put in them then? i have a friend who has the 1953 tractor and he said it has a koeler 14 hp but i thought i read they didn't put the 14 hp koeler until 1968.. any help would be appreciated.
> thank you


Welcome Vin77! I just don't know about it at all, but some pictures would sure be !


----------

